# I lost my manual and I can't get it on my phone.



## Kbarredo (Jul 20, 2011)

Does the SB600 have a built in optical trigger? My nikon does not support cls so I wasn't sure.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2011)

You mean a nomal 'slave' function?  No.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 20, 2011)

Ahh damn so I have to attach my radio trigger to the sb600 and set my monolights on optical mode.


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 20, 2011)

So you're trying to trigger both an SB600 and a monolight?  With what?  If your Nikon camera supports it, can you use the CLS?


----------



## Malone (Jul 20, 2011)

http://www.nikonusa.com/pdf/manuals/Speedlights/SB-600.pdf


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 20, 2011)

No I wanted to trigger the monolight with my radio trigger. Then trigger my sb with the monolight flash. my radio trigger does not fit my sb so I wondered if It had a built in slave trigger. My camera doesn't support cls.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 20, 2011)

Which radio trigger are you using?

Edit:  I've been thinking about getting a radio trigger.  The D7000 has a built in commander mode but line of sight lighting can be boring.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> No I wanted to trigger the monolight with my radio trigger. Then trigger my sb with the monolight flash. my radio trigger does not fit my sb so I wondered if It had a built in slave trigger. My camera doesn't support cls.


-
Why don't you try it the other way around fire the flash and have it fire the strobe, most strobes have a slave. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Does the SB600 have a built in optical trigger?


 IIRC, you're an aspiring pro? If you're so disorganized you can't keep track of user's manuals (critical information about features, functions, controls, and how to use your tools), how will you keep track of all the client and business stuff.

No, the SB-600 does not have an optical slave mode, which in Nikon speak is known as SU-4 mode. Someone else already linked you to Nikon's online PDF of the SB-600 user's manual.



Kbarredo said:


> My nikon does not support cls so I wasn't sure.


 Oops! Wrong again! Your D5000 does in fact support Nikon's CLS, but the D5000 does not have one of the CLS features - Commander mode. (See pages 198-201 in your D5000 user's manual.)

I highly recommend you spend some time re-reading all your user's manuals


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 20, 2011)

KmH said:


> I highly recommend you spend some time re-reading all your user's manuals


Cuz, knowledge is power!


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2011)

joealcantar said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > No I wanted to trigger the monolight with my radio trigger. Then trigger my sb with the monolight flash. my radio trigger does not fit my sb so I wondered if It had a built in slave trigger. My camera doesn't support cls.
> ...


Would that require actually reading the monolight's user's manual?


----------



## Tony S (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang, some of you guys are pretty harsh.  Between this post and several others this week it might make some newbies a bit intimidated to jump in here and look elswhere.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 20, 2011)

KmH said:


> joealcantar said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...


 Because the sb needs to be fired off camera as well. sorry I meant the D5000 cannot fire the sb off camera without another sb600 or 900 or radio trigger. I sold the 900 to get the monolights. I worded it wrong but get over yourself. God I don't need your big headed opinion just the answer. I guess you never misplace anything in your life right. Self absorbed douche. I swear some people here need a fat lip. I'm pretty sure many people here (including me) would knock your teeth in if they ever saw you.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 20, 2011)

"Someone else already linked you to Nikon's online PDF of the SB-600 " So then why are you talking? Is it to start a fight. Or do you feel that your insults and childish snide comments must be heard.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Or do you feel that your insults and childish snide comments must be heard.





Kbarredo said:


> God I don't need your big headed opinion just the answer. Self absorbed douche.



:thumbup:

Yur funny.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 20, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Or do you feel that your insults and childish snide comments must be heard.
> ...


 just stating a fact. Many here would agree with me.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 20, 2011)

Tony S said:


> Dang, some of you guys are pretty harsh.  Between this post and several others this week it might make some newbies a bit intimidated to jump in here and look elswhere.



I think it's because of the history between the posters and some of the members here.  For the most part, all members have been very helpful toward my threads although they don't get the same "attention".  lol


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 20, 2011)

Here is the thing people here hold grudges. If you and I were to ask the same question we would have very different answers. Vtech would get straight answers. I would get smartass opinion filled answers. I on the other hand leave my feelings behind each thread. others here like kmh and derrel like to put people down on every thread because they can't get over their feelings. 
Its like highschool bullies that pick on one person wherever they go. 
news flash for all you "pros". This is a beginner section. Expect beginner mistakes and beginner questions. You don't like it get out. We don't need your useless insults.


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2011)

Do you use steroids?


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 20, 2011)

KmH said:


> Do you use steroids?


 no all natural. I don't even use supplements. I don't suffer from roid rage. I do easily anger from self righteous people.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 20, 2011)

Tony S said:


> Dang, some of you guys are pretty harsh. Between this post and several others this week it might make some newbies a bit intimidated to jump in here and look elswhere.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> You don't like it get out.



Maybe it's just me, but I think this is why you get a lot of negative attention.


----------



## KmH (Jul 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> > Do you use steroids?
> ...


So you're always angry at yourself? Your replies are certainly full of your own self righteousness. 

Steroids are natural organic compounds. Steroids are a family of polycyclic hydrocarbons. Hundreds of distinct steroids are found in plants, animals, and fungi. All steroids are made in cells either from the sterols lanosterol (animals and fungi) or from cycloartenol (plants). The Clear (Tetrahydrogestrinone - Barry Bonds, Marion Jones, et al) is also a natural organic steroid.

In fact, the vast majority of drugs, medications and suppliments are made from natural organic compounds.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 20, 2011)

Oh wow you really think that's what people mean when they say all natural. I am in mma if I use roids I'm done


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 20, 2011)

Ok, Slice.


----------



## subscuck (Jul 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> I swear some people here need a fat lip. I'm pretty sure many people here (including me) would knock your teeth in if they ever saw you.



Dude, I'm thinkin you need more than just anger management classes.


----------



## Bitter Jeweler (Jul 20, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > I swear some people here need a fat lip. I'm pretty sure many people here (including me) would knock your teeth in if they ever saw you.
> ...


Wow, dude. Really?


----------



## subscuck (Jul 20, 2011)

Bitter Jeweler said:


> subscuck said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...



Like, totally.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 20, 2011)

Kbarredo: Before the recent "LIKE" system was instituted, I had amassed as I recall, 704 "Thanks" under the old system where GOOD, HELPFUL posts were given a "Thanks". I had amassed more "thanks" than any other poster on this site, if my memory serves me correctly. Now that we have the popularity contest "LIKE" system, I'm still doing okay, with over 500 "Likes". KmH helps more people here than almost anybody, and so does Bitter Jeweler. YOU OTOH, are nothing but an attention whore with serious anger management issues.

Seriously, kbarredo, you need to STFU boy.


----------



## Ballistics (Jul 20, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> I'm pretty sure many people here (including me) would knock your teeth in if they ever saw you.



If there are people that really get to you on this forum, just completely ignore them. It's evident that there are many territorial forum goers, and just people who post to flat out insult for no reason. Leave your pride at the door, because even if you are the one being attacked, you come out looking like a dick for defending yourself. In the end, there is no reason to get worked up.


----------



## iNick (Jul 20, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Kbarredo: Before the recent "LIKE" system was instituted, I had amassed as I recall, 704 "Thanks" under the old system where GOOD, HELPFUL posts were given a "Thanks". I had amassed more "thanks" than any other poster on this site, if my memory serves me correctly. Now that we have the popularity contest "LIKE" system, I'm still doing okay, with over 500 "Likes". KmH helps more people here than almost anybody, and so does Bitter Jeweler. YOU OTOH, are nothing but an attention whore with serious anger management issues.
> 
> Seriously, kbarredo, you need to STFU boy.




+1 on that. Derrel, KmH, and Bitter have been amazingly helpful to me in my time here (almost 1 year) so i must disagree with you Kbarredo. Treat those as you wish to be treated, is all i have to say on the matter...


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 21, 2011)

Ballistics said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > I'm pretty sure many people here (including me) would knock your teeth in if they ever saw you.
> ...


 You're right these guys aren't worth the stress.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 21, 2011)

Bittet, kmh and derrel I'll make you guys a deal. Unless I say any of your names assume I don't need your help. There are many others here who offer help without snide remarks or complaints. That way you don't have to read the stupidity of my threads and I don't have to defend myself. DEAL?


----------



## Compaq (Jul 21, 2011)

Isn't there some sort of ignore system?


----------



## SabrinaO (Jul 21, 2011)

KmH said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Does the SB600 have a built in optical trigger?
> ...


Jesus Christ he asked a simple question, and you were scolding and lecturing him like you are his father. Who do you think you are? Did he ask you to give him business advice??? My god some people just have no lives... Is that what it is? Why don't you just worry about your own instead of creating unnecessary drama... Smh.


----------



## Malone (Jul 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Bittet, kmh and derrel I'll make you guys a deal. Unless I say any of your names assume I don't need your help. There are many others here who offer help without snide remarks or complaints. That way you don't have to read the stupidity of my threads and I don't have to defend myself. DEAL?



You could just simply ignore them.  But honestly, I think you enjoy the drama.  That's why you continue with it every time.

As far as "say any of your names" I don't know why you think they are at your beck and call.




Kbarredo said:


> You don't like it get out. We don't need your useless insults.



Perhaps you should heed your own advice.


----------



## SabrinaO (Jul 21, 2011)

iNick said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo: Before the recent "LIKE" system was instituted, I had amassed as I recall, 704 "Thanks" under the old system where GOOD, HELPFUL posts were given a "Thanks". I had amassed more "thanks" than any other poster on this site, if my memory serves me correctly. Now that we have the popularity contest "LIKE" system, I'm still doing okay, with over 500 "Likes". KmH helps more people here than almost anybody, and so does Bitter Jeweler. YOU OTOH, are nothing but an attention whore with serious anger management issues.
> ...


They are helpful yes. But your quote of "treat those as you wish to be treated" needs to be directed at them.


----------



## fokker (Jul 21, 2011)

Kburrito, did you get into mma because people used to pick on you at school?

By the way, I think it's just absolutely priceless how you put up an avatar of yourself flexing your biceps and then started talking tough to everybody at the same time. Just priceless. Psychiatrists would have a field day with you!


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:
			
		

> I swear some people here need a fat lip. I'm pretty sure many people here (including me) would knock your teeth in if they ever saw you.



So, because he's smarter than you, is more knowledgable about photography than you, and he's trying to help you, you wish physical harm against him? You have some serious issues you need to get worked out. Might I suggest counseling?

 E-Thug 4 Lyfe, amirite?

I'd put you on ignore, but you're far too entertaining for that.


----------



## vtf (Jul 21, 2011)

I imagine myself on a baseball field, there are about 20 of us who want to be picked to be on a team.
Kbarredo has picked SabrinaO. Derrel has picked KmH and Bitter for his team. 
The rest of us are ducking behind each other hoping Kbarredo will miss us.
IBTL


----------



## SabrinaO (Jul 21, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You know that's not why he is like this. He is just defending himself. SMH. A guy can't even ask a simple question without getting lectured and ridiculed. Put yourself in his shoes. But you are too busy joining in on the bullying by pointing and laughing to realize he's actually done nothing wrong. A lot of you need to grow up.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 21, 2011)

SabrinaO said:
			
		

> You know that's not why he is like this. He is just defending himself. SMH. A guy can't even ask a simple question without getting lectured and ridiculed. Put yourself in his shoes. But you are too busy joining in on the bullying by pointing and laughing to realize he's actually done nothing wrong. A lot of you need to grow up.



There was no reason to wish for/threaten physical harm. Regardless of why he did it, it's inexcusable, immature, and doesn't belong ANYWHERE on a photography forum.

He's been told numerous times in numerous threads to just ignore the people who are "picking" on him. He refuses to take that advice. Anything he gets as a result is his own fault at this point. All he'd have to do is quit responding to certain individuals and it would end.

I don't care who is right or wrong here. All I know is that a threat of physical harm should be (if it's not already) a bannable offense. No one else has done anything to break he rules here.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 21, 2011)

vtf said:


> I imagine myself on a baseball field, there are about 20 of us who want to be picked to be on a team.Kbarredo has picked SabrinaO. Derrel has picked KmH and Bitter for his team. The rest of us are ducking behind each other hoping Kbarredo will miss us.IBTL


i never picked anyone. Incase you forgot sabrina and I don't have a good history together. She just knows what its like to be lectured in every thread because some people find a need to bring the argument to the next thread. Also gaerek you might wanna look back at gsgarys history before you start whining about threats. I'm just getting tired of being followed thread to thread being lectured by a bunch of grumpy old men.


----------



## subscuck (Jul 21, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> A lot of you need to grow up.



This isn't the first thread Khothead-o has threatened physical injury to members. That's about as grade school play ground as it gets. After reading all of his posts the last few months, I'm thoroughly convinced he thrives on confrontation and negative attention. Mature, right-headed adults use the ignore function, or simply refuse to take the bait. He, OTOH, runs freely and willingly into the fray. Who needs to grow up?


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:
			
		

> i never picked anyone. Incase you forgot sabrina and I don't have a good history together. She just knows what its like to be lectured in every thread because some people find a need to bring the argument to the next thread. Also gaerek you might wanna look back at gsgarys history before you start whining about threats. I'm just getting tired of being followed thread to thread being lectured by a bunch of grumpy old men.



I never mentioned gsgary, so I really don't care about what he's done. If he threatened physical harm I probably missed that thread. Im not sure what relevance he has to what YOU just did. Rather than worrying about others or trying to pass the buck (as you did....again) maybe you should look at yourself and admit your mistakes, admit you're wrong and move on. If you did that, I can guarantee things will get better for you here. Until then, what you see now will be the norm.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 21, 2011)

subscuck said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > A lot of you need to grow up.
> ...


 oh really? Who set the bait in the first place. Adults don't try to start fights they avoid it. Yes I'm an idiot for falling for it all the time but I shouldn't have to keep adding people to the ignore list. The fact is how many of you have fought over portrait and landscape orientation. At least my fights are started by insults not by idiotic things like whether a camera should be sideways or not. Where else was I threatening another person? Yes I do need to grow up but I'm only 21. I'm supposed to be young immature and restless. Whats their excuse for trying to start fights.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 21, 2011)

Put it this way if someone in real life kept insulting and putting you down what do you do? You ignore them right? Now what if they followed you everywhere you go and kept doing the same thing. You eventually snap and yell.at the guy or worse. They use the same tactics as neo nazis do today. They march in a parade provoking people. The people get mad and attack them. then the nazis play the victim. In the end the ethnic people end up looking bad.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:
			
		

> Put it this way if someone in real life kept insulting and putting you down what do you do? You ignore them right? Now what if they followed you everywhere you go and kept doing the same thing. You eventually snap and yell.at the guy or worse. They use the same tactics as neo nazis do today. They march in a parade provoking people. The people get mad and attack them the nazis play the victim. In the end the ethnic people end up looking bad.



The great thing about the Internet compared to the nazis is that you have an ignore tool and anonymity. I can also choose to ignore the nazis (which I do). I'm  also not a meathead. That means my first reaction isn't, "Im gonna bash in your teeth for making me angry!"

Do not EVER blame your childish, testosterone driven aggression on ANYONE but yourself (which, by the way, is what you just did in the post I quoted). Many people have made me angry, annoyed, made fun of me, etc. throughout my adult life and not once have I ever resorted to or even threatened violence. There is absolutely no reason for it. The only time it's appropriate is to defend yourself from bodily harm. Not because someone gave you some advice (albeit, sarcastically) on some random photography forum on the Internet.

Like I said, own up to your own actions. Don't justify yourself. Man up. Doing that makes you much more of a man than someone who believes violence is the best way to react to people who upset you.


----------



## MWC2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Put it this way if someone in real life kept insulting and putting you down what do you do? You ignore them right? Now what if they followed you everywhere you go and kept doing the same thing. You eventually snap and yell.at the guy or worse. They use the same tactics as neo nazis do today. They march in a parade provoking people. The people get mad and attack them. then the nazis play the victim. In the end the ethnic people end up looking bad.



I'm not taking anyone's side here, it's a bloody photography forum and you get what you put in to it.  I'm pretty much a noob when it comes to photography so I am greatful to anyone who takes the time out of their day to give me pointers on how they feel I can make my images better.  I take everyone's advice and decided which pieces I'm going to use, I always try to thank everyone who responses to my posts, even if I don't agree with them.  I don't agrue with them, show disprect or question their own photography skills.

I do agree it's a two way street, some of the comments toward you have been mean in nature but have you asked yourself why that is?  Have you shown respect to those that taken the time to respond to you or have you acted in a way that has shown that you don't value the time they took to give you feed back?

The answer really is pretty simple, if you feel that they are following you from thread to thread insulting you and putting you down then ignore them.  Click on their profile and add them to your ignore list.  There is no point in reading their posts if you feel they are not adding to your learning experience.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 21, 2011)

Gaerek said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 or you were just too scared to stand up for yourself.


----------



## mc1979 (Jul 21, 2011)

I'm just going to start asking for critique and posting my pics on your thread, that way I'll get more feedback since everyone flocks to your threads!


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 21, 2011)

MWC2 said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > Put it this way if someone in real life kept insulting and putting you down what do you do? You ignore them right? Now what if they followed you everywhere you go and kept doing the same thing. You eventually snap and yell.at the guy or worse. They use the same tactics as neo nazis do today. They march in a parade provoking people. The people get mad and attack them. then the nazis play the victim. In the end the ethnic people end up looking bad.
> ...


 I do thank those that contribute without snide remarks. Doa, ron and a lot more people are awesome and even when I don't agree I look up to those guys for their patience towards beginners. These few individuals act like we would sacrifice a goat before we ask anything. We have to watch the difficulty of our questions and our grammar or else they jump down our throats. They hang out at beginner forums getting mad at people asking beginner and easily answered questions. So what if we want things spoon fed to us. You go into any class and the teacher spoon feeds you everything. All you have to do is listen take notes and answer questions. they would rather write a wall scolding you than right 2 lines answering your question.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 21, 2011)

mc1979 said:


> I'm just going to start asking for critique and posting my pics on your thread, that way I'll get more feedback since everyone flocks to your threads!


 Hey go right ahead. If there is one thing I'm good at it's getting attention. Everyone derails my topics anyways at least this way I'm helping.


----------



## shortpants (Jul 21, 2011)

I hate the attention but I'm going to keep bumping my thread to the top. Weeeee!


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 21, 2011)

This thread reminds me of radio commercials for Reputation.com. lol


----------



## MWC2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Do you mind me asking... how old are you?

Easy to anger, thinks violence is the answer, jump down everyone's throats that are trying to help you, never wrong, never to blame, thinks fighting and name calling shows how much of a man you are.  I'm going with early 20's.


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 21, 2011)

MWC2 said:


> Do you mind me asking... how old are you?
> 
> Easy to anger, thinks violence is the answer, jump down everyone's throats that are trying to help you, never wrong, never to blame, thinks fighting and name calling shows how much of a man you are.  I'm going with early 20's.



Your post is right below mine so I was about to give you my age.  lol


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 21, 2011)

MWC2 said:


> Do you mind me asking... how old are you?Easy to anger, thinks violence is the answer, jump down everyone's throats that are trying to help you, never wrong, never to blame, thinks fighting and name calling shows how much of a man you are.  I'm going with early 20's.


 you never read the whole thread did you. If you did you would know my age and who jumped down who's throat first. I bet like the rest of the people here you just assumed I started this fight. To be fair I have never fought outside the ring. Im just telling kmh what I would like to do but I have more self control than that. Like I said I have a reason to be the way I am, I'm young. What's kmh, bitter and derrels reasons to be so grumpy all the time. They attack anyone asking simple questions. Kmh was trying to help me but he also tried to lecture me. Would you like a lecture about your character everytime you ask a simple question.


----------



## MWC2 (Jul 21, 2011)

Vtec44 said:


> MWC2 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mind me asking... how old are you?
> ...



lol, I'll warn you all.  I'm a female.  I will lie about my age.


----------



## Stradawhovious (Jul 21, 2011)

The internet is truly a magical place.

Truly.


----------



## subscuck (Jul 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> or you were just too scared to stand up for yourself.



Not likely. From the pics I've seen of him, he looks fully capable of "taking care of business". Most likely, he's a mature, reasonable, responsible adult who realizes wrong actions bring consequences and regrets. As a reasonable and mature adult, I'm sure he also realizes *not* taking the bait accomplishes far more.

So here's some more wisdom for you to ignore:

People who regularly get their buttons pushed, get them pushed because:
   1) They leave their buttons out in the open to be pushed at will by any who choose to do so.
   2) They *always, unfailingly, with 100% predictability, *give the exact reaction the button pusher is looking for.

Good God, man, you're 21. In the US that makes you 100% adult. Canada, I assume, is the same. You say at 21 you're expected to be young and foolish. I call BS. At 16, yes. At 18, to some extent. At 21? Not so much. Be an adult and use the ignore function. If you choose not to use it, you'll accomplish nothing more than proving right everyone here who believes you love the conflict. You love feeling the rage. You love negative attention. And don't spout nonsense about how they shouldn't post in your threads. This is a free and open public forum. Everyone has the same privilege of posting wherever and whenever they choose. That's how fora work, and that's what the ignore function is for. You, however, don't want to look away from the train wreck, and do your best to cause more damage.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 21, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > or you were just too scared to stand up for yourself.
> ...


 yes that's true I leave my buttons out and I'm a very emotional person. but are you seriously justifying the button pusher that cause the problem. Why do you choose to lecture the person defending themselves and not the ones that bully others. Like you said I can say what I want. I just find it funny that defend myself and I get crapped on. Derrel makes homosexual jokes about french canadians and people laugh. So what this shows is that as long as I help around I can be a homophobic douche all I want.
Every negative comment I post is always a response to someone else attacking me. You can't say the same thing for derrel, kmh and bitter. I have never gone to someones thread and questioned their integrity and character for asking a simple question. I have always given straight answers. If I don't have the answer I say "google is your friend". Not "google it you lazy bum".


----------



## kundalini (Jul 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> or you were just too scared to stand up for yourself.


----------



## mc1979 (Jul 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> MWC2 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you mind me asking... how old are you?Easy to anger, thinks violence is the answer, jump down everyone's throats that are trying to help you, never wrong, never to blame, thinks fighting and name calling shows how much of a man you are. I'm going with early 20's.
> ...




Ok here is the thing. You are okaying your behavior by putting your age out there, which shows you know you are acting immature, and now are using age to excuse it. 

I don't know you or anyone on here personally, so don't take offense to what I am going to say ( this is the internet for God sakes). But what I said earlier, I was joking but halfway feel that way. 
What frustrates me is that your original post was asking for help on something because you had lost your user's manual and instead of your first thought being "Hey, let me google that and see if the company has a manual I can download", you choose to ask it here first, and I have to feel that you knew what kind of responses you would get. 

Am I guilty of asking something that could have been found on Google? YES. But the difference in my posting history, and your posting history, is that it only took me one time to get hinted to that I should have looked on Google rather than wasting everyone's time. And you seem to come back alot asking those kind of questions. 

I don't put alot of pics up for critique, but when I do, I wish to get feedback from people especially the members here with more experience. So it's frustrating to me to see those very members who I respect and value their opinion, skip over my post and come here to argue with you. But that's just me whining! LOL

Honestly, it just seems that you invite this upon yourself alot of the times...I'm not saying all the time so don't rage out on me too! But have some respect for other posters here as well. Don't keep threads like this going(which is now what I have done LOL) but ignore what you don't like and move on.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't download it all I have is my phone and it doesn't have enough memory to download the pdf. My comp is gonzo for repairs. I was looking for an online version that I don't have to download. This is what I mean people jUst assume I'm being lazy. Every question other than cc can be googled. If some people had it their way it would all be cc. But we are supposed to ask questions here no matter how simple. I would understand if I ask the same questions in the advance forum but this is beginner. I would never jump down someones throat for asking what a viewfinder is.


----------



## subscuck (Jul 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> yes that's true I leave my buttons out and I'm a very emotional person. but are you seriously justifying the button pusher that cause the problem.



Where in my post did I justify anything? I pointed out human nature. Nothing more, nothing less. If you allow yourself to react to your buttons being pushed, that makes you as much a part of the problem.




> Derrel makes homosexual jokes about french canadians and people laugh. So what this shows is that as long as I help around I can be a homophobic douche all I want.



Hmmm, that's a strange connecting of the dots. Derrels attitude has been much changed since yesterday. But that's between him and the forum moderators. It's none of our business, and has zero to do with you and your behavior.


----------



## Gaerek (Jul 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:
			
		

> or you were just too scared to stand up for yourself.



Well that explains a lot about you.  Enjoy life thinking that violence actually solves your problems. I don't need to kick someone's ass to stand up for myself. You see, I use something called a brain. The weak-minded resort to violence. Now go along child, back to the schoolyard. Next time someone threatens you, just tell them to meet you in the parking lot after school so you can show everyone what a dumbass you really are.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 21, 2011)

subscuck said:


> Kbarredo said:
> 
> 
> > yes that's true I leave my buttons out and I'm a very emotional person. but are you seriously justifying the button pusher that cause the problem.
> ...



I have not received any warnings or notifications from the forum moderators. None. Not a peep. Interestingly, my comments in that not every portrait has to be a vertical thread received THE MOST "Likes" of any thread I have done in the past month...and it is obvious that quite a few people agreed with me and my statements in that thread. As far as my attitude "changing" since yesterday, hey, I'm here to try and help people with their questions and their photography. EACH day is a new day. I try to plow ahead each day, answering questions, giving advice, and making comments; I try not to hold grudges. You'll note that even if I get into a disagreement with somebody on this board, it's not too long before all is forgotten. I have rhino skin. I am a GROWN-UP. I don't let petty disagreements on a web board bother ME, personally.

My attitude is that each day is a new one, and we might just as well forge ahead. Answer questions, provide URL's, give insights, and share techniques....THAT is what I am here to do. I notice that one fellow who attacked me ad hominem in that thread is not here on TPF...I think HE might have been temporarily banned, OR he slunk away with his tail between his legs and is pouting someplace.


----------



## fokker (Jul 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Put it this way if someone in real life kept insulting and putting you down what do you do? You ignore them right? Now what if they followed you everywhere you go and kept doing the same thing. You eventually snap and yell.at the guy or worse. They use the same tactics as neo nazis do today. They march in a parade provoking people. The people get mad and attack them. then the nazis play the victim. In the end the ethnic people end up looking bad.



Okay... put down the dumbells for a second and listen up: People don't 'follow you around' on here looking to cause trouble in your threads. You are posting threads in a public forum that is clearly frequented by these people, and you expect them to not to stop by for a look? This is like hanging out in little chinatown and then wondering why Chinese people seem to be following you. Sure, you might say, but why do they have to post inflammatory remarks in my threads? The reason is because your threads are, almost without exception, either controversial in nature (my wife thinks I stole her passion, my co-worker is more succesful than me, etc etc) or you asking a dumb question that could easily be googled (how can I find an owner's manual for my camera, what does mm on a lens mean, etc etc).
By this point in time it has gone way past ridiculous how many of your threads end up as 5 or 10 page **** fights with people repeating the same statements to you (like 'google it' or 'RTFM') and you ignoring them. It is obvious that you like conflict or else you wouldn't keep coming back here. People are getting pretty sick of your monster threads while true beginners (not idiots who have been here 5 or 6 months and learned nothing) are getting ignored on C&C requests. Can you please just give it a rest?


----------



## fokker (Jul 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> I do thank those that contribute without snide remarks. Doa, ron and a lot more people are awesome and even when I don't agree I look up to those guys for their patience towards beginners. These few individuals act like we would sacrifice a goat before we ask anything. We have to watch the difficulty of our questions and our grammar or else they jump down our throats. They hang out at beginner forums getting mad at people asking beginner and easily answered questions. So what if we want things spoon fed to us. You go into any class and the teacher spoon feeds you everything. All you have to do is listen take notes and answer questions. they would rather write a wall scolding you than right 2 lines answering your question.



FYI - these 'few individuals' you speak of are some of the most consistently helpful people on here, and if you look right back you'd see they tried to help you as well, several times, but clearly got fed up with you because you don't listen or take any advice on board. So no, they are not hanging out on the beginner board getting mad at beginners - just idiots who should be way past the beginner stage by now but are too stubborn/stupid to actually learn anything.

Also FYI - this is not your personal photography class. We aren't here to spoon feed you, so don't get snippy if someone tells you to do your own research.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 21, 2011)

Annnd I don't care


----------



## kundalini (Jul 21, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Annnd I don't care



Then this is right up your alley.........


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 21, 2011)

FYI fokker the moment you insult someone they stop caring about what your saying


----------



## fokker (Jul 22, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Annnd I don't care




Basically my point, you seem to ignore all advice pointed in your direction and focus only on the negatives and then get defensive over them, rather than listening to constructive feedback which would lead to you altering certain behaviors and avoiding these threads in future. 




Kbarredo said:


> FYI fokker the moment you insult someone they stop caring about what your saying



Yeah, if they are immature and pig-headed.

I've helped you out in the past before I realised what a troll you were, and you didn't even acknowledge any of my helpful replies, rather you would go off on a tangent about something slightly negative someone else said and turn the thread into a clusterf*ck. So no, I'm not going to be helpful to you any more.


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 22, 2011)

I just seriously think you're just miserable with your life that you come up here asking the stupidest and most random questions to get attention. You're like a little baby. "Oh I lost my milk sipping bottle, what do I do...cry cry..." 

You ask about lighting questions and yet you don't have any lighting equipment. You been saying you have a flash but you never took a picture with a flash. If I got a brand new flash that I spent my hard earn money, hell yeah I'm going out to test it and post it on here even if the picture is not even good. I'm not hating but just calling it how it is. Seriously, that's why I never even want to waste my time to answer to your thread about your original question because I would be wasting time knowing that you don't even think about using any advice given to you. I'm surprised people still answer your questions thinking you actually want to seek advice.

I always try to do as much research as I can before posting a question. Even when I posted the question, I still search for more info. When someone respond about a particular item or product, I research it and reply with my research knowledge and ask about things I'm not sure of. You ask a question and never, I mean never even check the products suggested. You don't even research it and reply with at least what you learned about the advice, or product suggested. You just ask more stupid question that if you had even google the product suggested, you would had known the answer is. And worst of all, you get defensive and try to call people out over the web? Wow...either you're doing it on purpose, or just not very bright.


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 22, 2011)

Lol you're actually questioning if I have a flash kit at all. Lol you're paranoid. I'll just got it last week and ive been too busy between my mma and working.


----------



## fokker (Jul 22, 2011)

fokker said:


> you seem to ignore all advice pointed in your direction and focus only on the negatives and then get defensive over them, rather than listening to constructive feedback



yep


----------



## Kbarredo (Jul 22, 2011)

Did you just seriously quote yourself and agreed with it lol.


----------



## Raian-san (Jul 22, 2011)

Kbarredo said:


> Did you just seriously quote yourself and agreed with it lol.



He's just quoting that he's not the only one who felt and thought the same way......


----------



## Vtec44 (Jul 22, 2011)

Raian-san said:


> He's just quoting that he's not the only one who felt and thought the same way......



I think it was more or less, "I rest my case" but I believe you're also right.


----------



## ghache (Jul 22, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Kbarredo: Before the recent "LIKE" system was instituted, I had amassed as I recall, 704 "Thanks" under the old system where GOOD, HELPFUL posts were given a "Thanks". I had amassed more "thanks" than any other poster on this site, if my memory serves me correctly. Now that we have the popularity contest "LIKE" system, I'm still doing okay, with over 500 "Likes". KmH helps more people here than almost anybody, and so does Bitter Jeweler. YOU OTOH, are nothing but an attention whore with serious anger management issues.
> 
> Seriously, kbarredo, you need to STFU boy.



Wow Derrel, what a tragedy that these 704 was not include in that new forum thanks system data migration.......what are you gonna do with all those new "Thanks". You must feel great hahahahahaha. Maybe you should suggest that "learning exposure #1 book of TFP" to 500 more beginners, you might get another 200 "like for that making you aninternet superstar.


----------



## ghache (Jul 22, 2011)

Derrel said:


> subscuck said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo said:
> ...




Congrats on the "Likes" great derrel. again, do you masturbate a little after every like you receive? Do you have a little excitement?!

AND, your still an ugly fart who makes creepy comments on teenagers pictures about your "central nervous system" being a little unstable when taking pictures of young girls. YOU look like a creep + you make creepy comments + you post picture of yourself half naked. Im sorry but even its another day and you are here to "help" or get "likes" perhaps?, people dont forget hahah


----------



## vtf (Jul 22, 2011)

Cmon people, this thread is dead. Quit kicking a dead horse. It ain't goin to move.


----------



## SabrinaO (Jul 22, 2011)

ghache said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > subscuck said:
> ...



:shock: huh?


----------



## SabrinaO (Jul 22, 2011)

vtf said:


> Cmon people, this thread is dead. Quit kicking a dead horse. It ain't goin to move.



Well you're not helping....


----------



## Derrel (Jul 22, 2011)

ghache said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > Kbarredo: Before the recent "LIKE" system was instituted, I had amassed as I recall, 704 "Thanks" under the old system where GOOD, HELPFUL posts were given a "Thanks". I had amassed more "thanks" than any other poster on this site, if my memory serves me correctly. Now that we have the popularity contest "LIKE" system, I'm still doing okay, with over 500 "Likes". KmH helps more people here than almost anybody, and so does Bitter Jeweler. YOU OTOH, are nothing but an attention whore with serious anger management issues.
> ...



Hello ghache, my personal French-Canadian stalker!!! Good morning to you, my little bird dog! Just a point of fact: I have never recommended the Understanding Exposure book. Not one, single time. You must have me confused with other posters, who recommend that book quite frequently. I'm disappointed in you. As my own, personal TPF stalker, this is the second time you have stated that I recommend that book. Seriously ghache, if you're going to stalk me here, and on my pBase site, I think you need to be better with your facts, or I'll have to get another stalker. Have a good day my leedle Frennnnch-Canadiennnn stalk-kerrr! Mwa! Mwa! Cheek pinch!


----------



## vtf (Jul 22, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> > Cmon people, this thread is dead. Quit kicking a dead horse. It ain't goin to move.
> ...



Says the pot to the kettle. He lost my support long time ago.


----------



## SabrinaO (Jul 22, 2011)

This thread is fun. Its funny seeing insecure, self-righteous, bitter adults with issues battle it out. Thanks for the wild ride. Good times....
I thought this was a photography forum. I guess photography brings out the "best" in people....


----------



## SabrinaO (Jul 22, 2011)

vtf said:


> SabrinaO said:
> 
> 
> > vtf said:
> ...



Who is the one crying that this tread is beating a dead horse? - Not me.


----------



## vtf (Jul 22, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> This thread is fun. Its funny seeing insecure, self-righteous, bitter adults with issues battle it out. Thanks for the wild ride. Good times....
> I thought this was a photography forum. I guess photography brings out the "best" in people....





SabrinaO said:


> vtf said:
> 
> 
> > SabrinaO said:
> ...



Then continue trolling this thread.


----------



## ghache (Jul 22, 2011)

SabrinaO said:


> ghache said:
> 
> 
> > Derrel said:
> ...



you didnt see these threads?

Somebody posted a bunch of pictures of young girls and Mr derrel said some creepy things. really sad.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 22, 2011)

Slanderous. Post reported, my little stalker-boy. You're obviously one twisted fellow, ghache.


----------



## RauschPhotography (Jul 22, 2011)

I can understand a little teasing every now and then, but this is starting to be all out atrocious...


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 22, 2011)

RauschPhotography said:


> I can understand a little teasing every now and then, but this is starting to be all out atrocious...


-
2nd this, man one hates to open threads anymore, folks looking for help and we end up with this kind of stuff. 
-
Shoot well, Joe


----------



## ghache (Jul 22, 2011)

Derrel said:


> Slanderous. Post reported, my little stalker-boy. You're obviously one twisted fellow, ghache.




hahha you only report this post because you are all exposed now. your are the twisted one.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...-pictures-ladies-summer-several-pictures.html


----------



## Arch (Jul 22, 2011)

Infraction given and thread closed, there is no need for this nonsense.


----------

